# Handy mit 3 SIM Karten



## FReiser (16 Mai 2017)

Es gab doch mal von Acer ein Handy mit 3 SIM Karten.
Weiss jemand wo man das noch bekommt oder am besten ein aktuelles mit 3 Karten ?


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2017)

FReiser schrieb:


> Handy mit 3 SIM Karten


Das in Google eingegeben gibt ettliche Treffer. Gleich der erste: 





> Tri-SIM-Smartphone


Shoppingergebnisse


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2017)

Google ist doch "Neuland" - kennt doch keiner


----------



## Dracher (8 Juni 2017)

Ein aktuelles hätte icha uch gern, die Google Ergebnisse gehen ja nur auf Altgeräte


----------

